# Skeletal Organist Tutorial!



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey that's cool! Thanks!


----------



## hallowicked (Mar 27, 2013)

When I watched the video, I said to myself that has to be somebodys hand, but how. Excellent "sleight of hand" there. Pun intended


----------



## nimblemonkey (Jan 17, 2013)

That's a great trick... I can think of other uses for the "hidden" nimble hands- thanks for posting this


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Very cool trick. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Excellent idea! Working on a haunted organ now and love the idea, if I can find a set of spare hands. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow thats awesome! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

That is truly awesome. Had me going for a minute.


----------

